# Campy Athena is back??



## sarion (Mar 29, 2005)

HI, I just found this webpage: 

http://www.bikebitsuk.com/campagnolo-athena-2010-groupset-p-1044.html 

Campagnolo Athena 2010 Groupset 

New for 2010 the Athena 11 speed groupset. Further details will follow as and when more details are available. 


Campy reintroduced Super Record last year.... for 2010, the athena is back? 

Anyone has more information?


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

the rumour i heard was that the athena group will be at record level but will sport polished silver instead of carbon bits. 


ymmv


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

r_mutt said:


> the rumour i heard was that the athena group will be at record level but will sport polished silver instead of carbon bits.


why wouldn't it check in where it has historically (under chorus)? seems unlikely that it would receive such a promotion...


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

My guess is that it will be Centaur upgraded to 11 speed, so will still fall under Chorus.

If you look at the Ultra Torque install guide they mention the Athena cranks alongside Record and Chorus:

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/7225464-Ultra_torque_crankset-02-09.pdf


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Pictures!

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/first-look-campagnolo-athena-11-speed/


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

thien said:


> Pictures!
> 
> http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/first-look-campagnolo-athena-11-speed/




I dig the all(mostly)-silver but the cosmetics/logo are u-g-l-y... hope that's not the final. no "campagnolo" anywhere?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Neato! Affordable 11-speed! Silver too!

If they ditch the (fugly) carbon-weave levers for alloy... ME WANT! :thumbsup:
.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*full look in 'exclusive' from Cycling Weekly*

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...s_Athena_11speed_groupset_article_281952.html

I'm going for it


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

charlieboy said:


> *http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/Exclusive_Campagnolo_announces_Athena_11speed_groupset_article_281952.html*
> 
> I'm going for it


 Athena info has been pretty sketchy thus far, so that's a great find. Thanks. :thumbsup:

I'm a bit dismayed, though, to see that there's no alloy levers option. Why ruin an otherwise great, classic-looking group with the fugly carbon levers?? :mad2:

Sigh. The 'carbon look' trend in components has gotten so out of hand. Bleh.
.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

BikeRadar has some hi res pics:

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/first-look-campagnolo-athena-11-speed-21582


----------



## AndyP. (Mar 25, 2006)

I wonder how much it will cost?? Any pricing info? Does Neuvation have a wheel that handles 11 speed cassettes?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

AndyP. said:


> I wonder how much it will cost?? Any pricing info?


If I remember correctly, in Thien's preview article, it mentioned something about the price being $1200 ('overheard from a Campy rep').

Not bad, assuming the street price is significantly lower (??), which would put it right up against Ultegra.
.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*it's official*

see press release on campy website

http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/newsdetail/newsid_92_newscatid_3.jsp

nothing we don't already know mind you!!!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

charlieboy said:


> see press release on campy website
> 
> http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/newsdetail/newsid_92_newscatid_3.jsp
> 
> nothing we don't already know mind you!!!


Neat! Apparently there's also a Contact Form there, where you can give Campy feedback.

What I did? Told 'em I wanted alloy-finish levers on Athena, not the silly carbon (which'd be fine as an option). 

Link here:

*http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/contacts/index.jsp
*.


----------

